# What is the yoke and strap on a switch?



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

Im guessing the yoke would be the actual switch part but what about the strap?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Golden Arc said:


> Im guessing the yoke would be the actual switch part but what about the strap?


The yoke and strap is the same thing. its the mounting part, usually metal, that the device is attached to.

~Matt


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> The yoke and strap is the same thing. its the mounting part, usually metal, that the device is attached to.
> 
> ~Matt



I thought the yoke, say on a receptacle for instance was the two actual outlets?


----------

